# Sust /Dbol/Winny cycle



## SteelFrame (Dec 2, 2010)

Through the research on the forums, i've concluded that Sust 250 is most effective pinning EoD / ED at to achieve higher dosages (750+mg) each week.

The individual that i'm getting the stuff from is simply a middle man, he doesnt know much about the drugs and he's a bit of a retard so i can't fully rely on him to answer any questions. I have no contact with the supplier himself and the middle man won't let me speak to him..anyhow my problem is that i can't satisfy that kind of intake with what i've got. I'm trying to work with exclusively what i have right now.

What ive got: 
Sustanon 250:  10 weeks at 1cc each week
Dianabol:          5 weeks, 30mg per day
Winstrol:          5 weeks at 1cc twice a week

What i was thinking was to take Dbol with the Sust for the first 5 week. For the last 5 weeks take Sust with Winny, then PCT with nolvadex.

With the given information, could this be a *productive* stack as is? I understand that it could be more productive with more of the sustanon, that is obvious to me. But i'm tired of dealing with the middle guy because he's incompetent, i will avoid asking him to get me more if i can.

Also for the PCT, i'm reading that nolvadex is recommended after about 17-21 days from the last injection. I haven't been able to find out how many mg of nolvadex, and how for how long?

Any light you could shed would be very helpful.

If it helps at all, my goal is to get to about 210-215
I'm currently 5'10.5, ~199-201 lbs, 21 yrs old, 8% body fat
Bench : 360 (goal) 380+
Squad: 430 (goal) 450+
Deadlift: 500 (goal) 530+


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Dec 2, 2010)

21 IS TO YOUNG FOR AAS!

Is this your first run?
How often do you plan on pinning the Sust. Maybe look at Test E or C not a blend. 
Are you doing this for a competition? If not Winny is not needed. 

For PCT go with Clomid not Nolva. When you start PCT depends on the ester of what youre taking.


----------



## SteelFrame (Dec 2, 2010)

cavtrooper96 said:


> 21 IS TO YOUNG FOR AAS!
> 
> Is this your first run?
> How often do you plan on pinning the Sust. Maybe look at Test E or C not a blend.
> ...



Yes, my first run. I've tried supplements & PHs, both with proper on/off cycling. I've tried  modifying my diet, radically varying workout routines, I just can't seem to break the threshold of 205.

I wouldn't like to pin more than 2-3 times a week if i could help it but i mean..to make the most out of the cycle, i'll do what is within reason.

I can't look at other tests seeing as what i listed previously is what i have in my possession right now.

And in regards to both PCT, which dosages would be ideal for each nolva and clomid?


----------



## cutright (Dec 2, 2010)

Most will tell you 40 40 20 20 nolva and 100 100 50 50 thats mg's. per day for 4 weeks usually 2 weeks after your last injection. Everyone told me to run the clomid and keep the nolva on hand..just stick around these guys will set you straight..but they want you to read and do the research


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Dec 2, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/104658-first-cycle-pct.html



Read this


----------



## MaxBiceps (Dec 2, 2010)

yes that stack can work quite well especially for a 1st cycle, assuming it's human grade sustanon and dosed properly.

You could run the sustanon 250 mgs (1 amp a week) for 10 weeks, and use the dbol for the final 2 weeks of the cycle and bridge it 3 weeks past last shot into your pct to allow enough time for the test to clear out while not being androgen deficient.

weeks 1-10 250 mgs sus
weeks 8-13 30 mgs dbol/day
week 14 pct

or you could use the dbol at the beginning two weeks waiting for the sus to kick in then then bridge into pct:

weeks 1-10 sus
weeks 1-2 dbol 30 mgs day
weeks 10-13 dbol 30 mgs day
week 14 pct

or ny combo including the way you laid out. I'd personally drop the winstrol and save it for summer.


----------



## SteelFrame (Dec 3, 2010)

Okay, that all sounds good. Is there a "best time" for the winny?


----------



## BigBird (Dec 3, 2010)

Note to vets/gurus: If his Winstrol is only 50mg strength, then he'd have to be injecting it AT LEAST 2 ccs EOD, right?  Twice a week will not cut it.  It's an aueous solution which means it will work fast but leave your body fast too.


----------

